# Here goes!



## lyric

I am about to take a pregnancy test now. Well two actually.


----------



## trashit

good luck :D


----------



## Xrachybabex

Gud luck hun x


----------



## Gracey&bump

good luck hun, let us know how it goes
:hugs:


----------



## vpeterman720

Gracey&bump said:


> good luck hun, let us know how it goes
> :hugs:

Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## lyric

There is a horizontal line in the first window with a few specks of blue coming out of the line and the control window has a vertical line in it.


----------



## Gracey&bump

what brand of test was it?


----------



## lyric

Boots.


----------



## Xrachybabex

Sounds like positive with a line in each box right x


----------



## Gracey&bump

have you left it to develop and checked the instruction leaflet for the results?


----------



## trashit

oh i dont understand the lines, much prefer the clear blue PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT cos they make sense lol. What do the instructions say? two lines are positive, one line negative as far as im aware.


----------



## lyric

I'll take photos and post them of both tests.


----------



## Gracey&bump

trashit said:


> oh i dont understand the lines, much prefer the clear blue PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT cos they make sense lol. What do the instructions say? two lines are positive, one line negative as far as im aware.

i took 4 boots tests, they were the 'two line positive, one line negative' ones :)
but i havent seen one with a horizontal line.
im stumped :shrug: ha


----------



## Jemma_x

Ye usually 1 line is negative and 2 lines positive


----------



## Youngling

Oooo I really wanna know. Iv been checking up on here all day waiting for the results lol.
Im so sad. BnB has taken over my life!
Sorry to use u for my entertainment Lyric
x


----------



## samface182

well.. :D
im dying to know lol xx


----------



## Xrachybabex

Haha same here


----------



## lyric

https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Twin-Pregnancy-Test-Kit_1791/

Mine is that one ^^


----------



## ~RedLily~

sounds like its positive to me but i could be wrong.


----------



## Gracey&bump

did you say you had one horizontal line & one vertical line?


----------



## msp_teen

Sounds like you have a positive to me, but have you read the box to determine what positive and negative are suppose to look like?


----------



## lyric

Here is the first test.
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 106


----------



## ~RedLily~

that means not pregnant looking at the pic of the box.


----------



## lyric

Here is the second test.
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 125


----------



## lyric

So I guess I'm not pregnant then..


----------



## Gracey&bump

i guess not hun :hugs:
is that what you were hoping for?


----------



## msp_teen

lyric said:


> Here is the second test.

I Actually see a very faint line there, if you look closely the line is very faint, you should test in about another 2-4 days, HCG levels double every 2 days!


----------



## Xrachybabex

I thought thats a pos 2 lines im confuzed


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah im confused aswell. but on that link posted it says '+ | ' is positive & ' - |' is negative :shrug:


----------



## lyric

So is the second test positive?


----------



## Gracey&bump

i agree with msp_teen, maybe you should take another test in a few days time.
i dont know if its positive or not :/
maybe get a digital one? could be easier to read :)


----------



## Youngling

They look negative to me
x


----------



## lyric

Same here. I'm going the Brooke tonight. Is it open now?​​


----------



## Youngling

How late is your period?


----------



## lizziedripping

Def negative. The line is very clear even if faint when it's positive. Sometimes you get a watermark on the boots tests - that isn't a positive.

From your previous posts about when you had sex, and probably ovulated, the line would by now be a quite strong positive.


----------



## supriseBump_x

those tests look soooo confusing! theres 2 lines there, whats a positive look like? lol X


----------



## ~RedLily~

to me it still looks negative.


----------



## Missy.

Sorry hun, looks like a negative to me. Don't know if thats the result you wanted? For it to be a positive you'd need two lines in the result window crossing to make a + sign, yours is just one line - making it negative. How late is your period, perhaps it was too early to test. x


----------



## lyric

My period is 12 days late.


----------



## Xrachybabex

I think you should get a dif test in a few days or so x


----------



## supriseBump_x

lizziedripping said:


> Def negative. The line is very clear even if faint when it's positive. Sometimes you get a watermark on the boots tests - that isn't a positive.
> 
> From your previous posts about when you had sex, and probably ovulated, the line would by now be a quite strong positive.

I look a test when i would of been around 12-14 weeks pregnant and it came up a very faint line.


----------



## Missy.

lyric said:


> My period is 12 days late.

Well it should be a clear positive by now if you were pregnant hun, so i would would say your deff not pregnant. x


----------



## lyric

I might go to the Brooke.


----------



## Xrachybabex

Im almost 12week did a test a few days ago line was just as faint as wen i did 1 at 4 week so theres stil a chance


----------



## lyric

So do you still think I might be?​


----------



## scaredmum2be

i didnt understand that preg testing kit lol i just brought clear blue test sed preg/not preg much better in writing lolx


----------



## supriseBump_x

but alot more expensive lol X


----------



## Xrachybabex

I think there could be x


----------



## aob1013

I really doubt you are by when you stated you ovulated, had intercourse etc. You could wait a week, go to the doctors where you could request a blood test which would tell you for definate.


----------



## Strawberries

Sorry hun, they're deffo negative. For the boots ones you need a + | for it to be positive. But obviously try again in a few days if AF doesn't arrive x


----------



## etcetera

they do seem negative.
Why don't you just get a clearblue? one with words?
I got clearblue's and they all said "pregnant" and when I went to the doctors their tests said neg because they used the line tests and they aren't as sensitive.

but I assure you, I am pregnant, despite what the doctors urine test said lol


----------



## trashit

im confused by lines. Wouldnt there be two vertical lines if pos and one vertical line if neg. Wheres the horizontal line come from :wacko: on the box does it say a neg is one horizontal one vertical?


----------



## lyric

Well I'm going to The Brooke tonight and I will tell you what happens when I get back home later.
I was going to get a Clear Blue test but I couldn't afford one.​


----------



## lyric

A cross is positive & a line is negative.


----------



## scaredmum2be

supriseBump_x said:


> but alot more expensive lol X

got 2 for the price i think lol :haha: x


----------



## scaredmum2be

gl hun x


----------



## BrEeZeY

good luck keep us updated


----------



## annawrigley

yeah dont bother spending money on tests they can test you for free at Brook.
those tests look negative to me though, but let us know how you get on x


----------



## lyric

I will do :) I actually feel pregnant.


----------



## aob1013

Don't get your hopes up though, it will feel awful when it comes back negative x


----------



## lyric

I'll tell you the results.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh i wanna know noww!!! :/ i just read that whole thing.. good luck.. hope you get the result you wanted...
xx


----------



## msp_teen

There is still a possibility that you might be pregnant. Just because your period is 12 days late doesn't mean the tests have to automatically pop up, it all depends on your HCG levels!! Like I said before I recommend you take another test within 2-4 days or just go to the clinic, next time however try and get a digital test, they might cost a bit more, but they are usually a bit more accurate, but for the best results you should try and get a blood test from the doctors!


----------



## flutterbywing

As I said on your other thread from where you were in your cycle when you had sex it was very unlikely you would have been pregnant, you'd be nearly 6 weeks by now which would mean a test _should_ be positive, that's not to say you aren't but with your timing and 2 negative tests, I would say you not pregnant, you need to see your GP there may be something else delaying your AF if you are normally regular, they will double check you aren't PG too so no risk of it being missed, GO SEE YOUR GP!


----------



## trashit

some people dont get a positive until they're five months on urine tests! Its best to get a blood test to be absolutely certain x


----------



## lizziedripping

trashit said:


> some people dont get a positive until they're five months on urine tests! Its best to get a blood test to be absolutely certain x

Theoretically true, but extremely unlikely. Kits on the market these days are extremely sensitive x


----------



## andreeuhxoxo

There's still a possibility. I tested at 3 weeks preg and got a negative. I thought I wasn't preg til 6 weeks later when I was constantly sick and throwing up.. then I did a clearblue and "pregnant" showed up within 30 seconds. So there's still a possibility!


----------



## Mellie1988

Ooooh, I could see a slight line for the cross on the second test too. 

Have you been to the family planning clinic yet, do you have results???

x


----------



## helpmehateyou

Good luck.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Good luck hun, i can see a slight line too.


----------



## Panda_Ally

did u take them one after the other?? take one first thing in the morn next time thats when ur wee is strongest.


----------



## leoniebabey

I had tests like that, i thought they were good cause a + meant positive and a - meant negative. Was alot less confusing for me!

Let us know how things go. Id take a test in a few days, or maby go for a blood test if you havn't already cause i know people can get negatives on tests then get a positive when they have a blood test.

good luck xx


----------



## lily123

I've just read this thread!
Just wanted to say good luck hun and i hope you get whichever result you're hoping for at Brook.
xx


----------



## scaredmum2be

been waiting awhile for this post to be updated lmao, gl hun :)
x


----------



## lyric

I have made an appointment at the Brooke for tommorrow morning. Will a urine test at Brooke be accurate?


----------



## scaredmum2be

yea shud b, the first pee of the morning is the strongest so ull get an accuate readin hopefully. x


----------



## lyric

Do they test with lines in the Brooke? I have had one there before and I had to pee into a cup..


----------



## shocker

Those tests are negative :shrug: how late are you?


----------



## lyric

12-14 days late.


----------



## shocker

In that case a test should have come back positive really, i would schedule and appointment with your doctor to be sure as a negative when your hoping for a positive could be quite upsetting :flower:


----------



## Christine1993

just read through the wholeeee thread lol sorry but i only see one line on your tests :( maybe my eyesight is bad but cant see a faint line either :( however if there is a faint line, there is still a chance, the first test i took i had a strong line and a faint line so you never know. if you go to the brook i think they test with positives and negatives too? not too sure. your best bet is to go to the doctors and get a blood test done, these are more if not definately accurate. good luck :) xxx


----------



## lyric

I am too scared to get a blood test. Maybe it is too early to test?


----------



## WannaB

If your period is nearly 2 weeks late then its not too early to test. If you keep getting bfn's and still no period you would be best just to bite the bullet and get some bloods done. It may be that you just didnt ovulate last cycle and have missed getting your period, that is quite common. Best of luck to you whatever way its goes!:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

if you are pregnant you'll have a lot more blood tests to worry about


----------



## lyric

Do they offer blood tests at the Brooke?


----------



## lyric

I'm going to the Brooke in just a couple of hours. If it's still negative, I will wait another couple of days and test again :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good luck hun, I didn't see any lines on those test. they look BFN to me.


----------



## samface182

looks negative to me! not sure what your wanting but i hope everything goes okay


----------



## tasha41

I don't see a second line either hun. TBH I would go to the doctor :)

If you took the picture after the time limit on the box or are looking at it after and you see a faint line it may be evap. 

It's possible to get a false negative.. but it is not very common really.


----------



## Zebra Stars

hmmm...
on the second pic ther is a slight line but then i enlarged the image it was gone :S
Goodluck


----------



## Jas029

Looks like a negative to me.. I don't see any sort of line at all for a +


----------



## lyric

But I'm fourteen days late.. there must be some explanation.


----------



## stephwiggy

I posted on the other thread you have but my last period was the 16th december and i only had my period a few days ago i completly missed a month !! and i am trying to get pregnant. it may just be stress and worry !!


----------



## trashit

definitely, worry can stop period! Ive done it myself, convinced i was preg and stopped a period for three weeks! Get a blood test done.


----------



## lyric

Do you know if they do blood tests at the Brook and what does a blood test involve?


----------



## lynnikins

get a blood test done hun, you will have to get over your fear of needles if you want a baby caus they do several routine blood tests when your pregnant, 

dont want to put a downer on your hope but i was late one month and got a few negatives on urine tests and went to the doctor for a blood test and i had a low level of pregnancy hormone in my blood but not enough for a positive and had to go back for bloods 48 hours later and i started bleeding just before my blood test and it showed just about the same level as my first blood test but they saw the amount of pain i had develpoed plus the bleeding and said i was having an early miscarriage which it turned out to be, 
unless you were testing with ovulation kits then its very hard to tell when you ovulated or if you did so its possible that you didnt OV at all


----------



## lyric

So is it still worth me going to the Brook today?
And, I'm sorry to hear that :/.


----------



## lynnikins

lyric said:


> Do you know if they do blood tests at the Brook and what does a blood test involve?

a blood test is done with a tiny needle in your arm on the inside of your elbow if they know your not good with needles they will get you to look away or you could take someone with you to distract you, they put a strap around your arm to make the veins eaiser to see then prick you and collect your blood in a little plastic thing, then normally give you some cotton wool to press on your arm afterwards for a bit then give you a plaster or just tape down the cottonwool,
it is just a sharp scratch feeling really quick then its over


----------



## lynnikins

lyric said:


> So is it still worth me going to the Brook today?
> And, I'm sorry to hear that :/.

it was a few years back and not my only misscarriage so dont worry about me hun i have a darling boy and due another baby very soon:thumbup:
and yes i would go to the clinic, i dont know if they do blood tests there though


----------



## lyric

Sounds horrible but I would be prepared to get it done..


----------



## lynnikins

hun blood tests are no biggie really just take your boyfriend to distract you and stick your arm out for the nurse doing it and dont think about it. i was really really bad with getting bloods done had a huge needle phobia but ive fought my way through it and now so long as im talking and chatting to the MW or nurse when they do it then im ok,


----------



## trashit

no they dont do blood tests they dont have the lisencing, theyre not doctors or anything. Theyre volunteers that do urine samples to test for stis and pregnancy. Best to go to GP.


----------



## trashit

blood tests are nothing, its a little prick. Ive had like ten thousand done in my lifetime, most of them while pregnant lol, they can never get my blood out so i have to have them done in my hand, and trust me that hurts alot more!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blood test is nothing compaired to labour so at least you will know for sure.


----------



## lyric

Yeah, but when I go the doctors, can I just walk in or do I have to make an appointment?


----------



## Charlotte-j

lyric said:


> Yeah, but when I go the doctors, can I just walk in or do I have to make an appointment?

you have to make an appointment.


----------



## lyric

Will my parents find out?


----------



## stephwiggy

unless u tell them no.


----------



## lyric

Oh okay, thank you :) I might make an appointment if my period isn't here in the next couple of days.


----------



## lily123

Sorry i really don't mean this to sound mean, but it almost seems like your making excuses not to test or go to the doctors. Weren't you supposed to go to Brook today or yeaterday? I really think you should just suck it up, be brave and go for it. There's no use saying 'I might' and 'is it worth going?' - Just do it!

Sorry if i sounded harsh hun but it'll be worse for you and your OH if you keep dragging it out like this xxx


----------



## Missy86

I would just go to the docs, you have had neg tests so just go and have the blood test


----------



## rainbows_x

Totally agreeing with everyone else, I think you should go to the doctors/Brooke, a blood test doesn't hurt at all, and trust me I was petrified when I started having them, I barely notice them now, if you really want to know, that is the only way. In my opinion though I think you're not pregnant, sorry x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hope yu went the brooke =]
they would just do a normal pregnancy test..
when i did my tests i got a cheapo one from bodycare..
i got this big one for like 1 pound somethink.. and a box of 2 for a pound.. and they all said i was positive =] 


doctors wont tell ur parents.. but if ur already booked in to go the brooke, id just go + see what they say.. they have to do this all the time anyway for all ages..


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Go get a blood test. IF you want to take a GOOD HPT, use the First Response Early Response tests. Blue dye tests suck!


----------



## Mumiof2

Did you go to the brook?

It might just be that type of test, i used sainsbury's and tesco's hpt and they came back negative when i was preg with my dd, but when i did a clearblue a couple of days later, it was positive.

And, no hun, the doctors can't tell your parents anything that is said in the room as it's all confidential :flower: x


----------



## lyric

I didn't go because I am going the doctors this week to get a blood test which I think is a lot more reliable. Thank you :) I am scared but it's the only way I am going to find out for sure I suppose..


----------



## trashit

ahh thats good to hear then, let us know how it goes. They dont hurt, have you never had an injection for anything? :wacko:


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck for doctors this week hun. I have to go for my scan tomorrow and they have to take blood after, it's scary, but like people have said you have to get used to it, especially if you are pregnant. You do get used to them though :)


----------



## samface182

bloods test dont hurt.. and you will have to get used to them anyway if your pregnant :haha:


----------



## lyric

I have plucked up the courage to go :) Thank you :)


----------



## trashit

goood


----------

